# How  to get that worn leather look on a new saddle



## tommydale1950 (Jul 16, 2021)

I want to have my ladies Pierce saddle redone but dont want it to look 'brand new' how can this be achieved ? thanks


----------



## phantom (Jul 16, 2021)

I have done it with cordovan and brown shoe polish. Rub both colors into the seat and then buff like crazy. Usually after the second application and buff you will have the desired result. I have also used tan and neutral for a lighter look.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 16, 2021)

i have used a combination of black/brown kiwi dye till i get the desired effect.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 16, 2021)

as mentioned by phantom.... other stuff works.....get a test piece of leather, figure out the look you want.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2021)

tommydale1950 said:


> I want to have my ladies Pierce saddle redone but dont want it to look 'brand new' how can this be achieved ? thanks



Josh McRell can restore it to look antique.
He did a great job on mine.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 16, 2021)

Going out on a limb here.... Ride it???  

Depends on how worn you want it.  The shoe polish route works.  You can also use some rubbing alcohol in spots to "break the finish" of the new hide.  A combo of old chain grease, oil, dirt, water and a wax like snow seal will all alter the color and sheen of new leather.  Also, scuff the leather lightly with 120 to 400 grit sandpaper in places.   This is what I have done on the past with good results.  Key is to go slowly...  If you can get a scrap of the leather used in the recover you can do some tests.  

Another thing to consider is anyone talented enough to properly restore an old saddle should be able to patina the leather for you


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2021)

use some old leather.


----------



## eeapo (Dec 12, 2021)

Buy a used leather coat at a thrift store and use the leather from it. I did that on some chair cushions and they looked vintage.


----------

